# Gill net compact calls for markings



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Gill net compact calls for markings 

- Fisherman who got caught in gill net filed the suit; proposed settlement calls for buoys and floats

TCRE - Gill net compact calls for markings 
http://www.record-eagle.com/2002/oct/06gill.htm


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Thanks for another informative post!


----------



## Steve J (Jul 25, 2002)

Well, it's about time something was done


----------

